# This Year's Insurance Hunt



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

The companies ignored due to previous experience

Liverpool Victoria
MCR
Privilege

(+any others from insurance sections of Japanese Performance.)

The companies that were too scared to quote:

Performance Direct (too many mods)
Lifesure (too many mods)
Alan+Alan (too powerful)
Greenlight (too many mods)

The companies that couldn't get near my quote:

Adrian Flux (cannot get under £1500)
Keith Michaels (2007/8 Winner)

The companies that couldn't understand "I need it to start in 24 hours":

Swinton Specialist (having difficulty finding an underwriter who didn't faint)
Academy (all smiles and helpful then utter silence)

So the 2008/9 winner is

*A-Plan*

£250 cheaper than nearest quote, £400 cheaper than last year.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Bloody hell Jae. I can't believe it's been a year. That's a quick year.

I assume you didn't try CCI or Richard Egger.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

No mate. After a while I get REEEEEEAL bored with filling in online forms only to have the "You cannot be serious, please ring us so we can have a laugh" message or email appear.

Then there's the other one, where they get shirty when I refuse to give any details until the answer the question "Can you insure a high performance import with nearly a hundred modifications running at over five hundred horse?"

The answer is usually no. So this time Dan from A-Plan had been proactive for a couple of months, stayed in touch, got me monthly payments AND delivered the best quote. So I decided to stop f***ing about. I have better things to do with my life.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Did you get an agreed value etc. like last year? I'm with a-plan, luckily not had to find out what they're like in the event of a claim though.

Hope you got your skylineowners discount!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

R33 GTR prices have fallen so badly in the last year I decided not to go for the agreed value plan. Guaranteed like for like on mods and £30k total loss value.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Jae, out of curiosity, what mods do you have?


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Eikichi said:


> Jae, out of curiosity, what mods do you have?


First post on this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/94857-what-do-next-your-opinions-please.html

But has been remapped since then to 518bhp & 493ft/lb ATF.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks mate, looks awesome


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you sure it is like for like replacement with a-plan? 
I have just finished a claim after 12 months, and it was not a good expirience, In future i would pay more to go with a company with a good record for being efficient in the event of the worst


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Oh yes, I'm sure. Then again, I will redecorate their offices in blood & entrails if I have to claim and they lied.


----------

